# Welches Handy-GPS kaufen.



## Kuddl62 (1. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin zusammen.
Für meinen nächsten Norwegen-Trip suche ich ein neues kleines GPS-Gerät (Handyformat). Mein altes Garmin12 hat die Grätsche gemacht. Es soll der einfachen Navigation dienen. Für den Notfall (z.B. bei Nebel) wieder den Weg "nach Hause" zu finden. Also einfaches Speichern von Routen und Waypoints, bzw. spez. abspeichern von Hotspots. Kein Kartenplotter.
In der Forumssuchmaschine habe ich nichts aktuelles, bzw. Zutreffendes gefunden.

Freue mich auf die Antworten und Empfehlungen. :m

Gruss Carsten


----------



## Pilkerknecht (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Handy-GPS kaufen.*

Hallöchen

Schau mal hier . Könnte was für Dich sein.
Ich hatte früher einen Lowrance iFinder Map&Music plus NauticPath Seekarte und war damit auch sehr zufrieden.

LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## Blindfischer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Handy-GPS kaufen.*

Da Du ja ( warum auch immer ) keinen Kartenplotter willst würde ich Dir das Ifinder Go von Lawrence empfehlen.

Aber wenn Du schon ein neus kaufst geb ich Dir den Tip eins mit Karte zu nehmen. Ich habe auch mit dem ifinder go angefangen (Norwegen).
Leider hilft das nur wenn du die Fahrt mitplottest, dann kannst Du nacher auf der Linie zurück fahren.

Beim Anfahren von Spots musst du dann aufpassen, das GPS zeigt Luftlinie, und du siehst nicht was dazwischen ist. 

Bei Inseln geht das noch halbwegs ( Nebel mal aussen vor) aber bei Gefahrenstellen unter Wasser (z.B.Felsen) kannst Du schnell ganz schön alt aussehen.

Daher mein Rat: kauf Dir lieber eins mit Karte, beim Lawrence H2O habe ich Nord und Ostsee komplett drin (Speicherkarte und wechselbar), da sind dann alle Informationen drin die man braucht.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Kuddl62 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Handy-GPS kaufen.*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.

@ Blindfischer.
Das GPS im Handyformat sollte eigentlich nur als letztes Backup dienen. Auf meinem alten GPS12 von Garmin habe ich mir z.B. für meine Gewässerabschnitte immer einige Routen (keine einzelnen Punkte) aufgezeichnet, um bei schlechter Sicht (Dunkelheit, Nebel) wieder gefahrlos zur Hütte zu finden. Nun habe ich im I-Net ein bischen geblättert und gesehen, dass die GPS-Handy´s mit Karte nicht so teuer sind. Daher werde ich mir wohl eines mit Karte zulegen.
Nun brauche ich nur die richtigen Karten für More og Romsdal und Hitra. Das ist sicherlich nicht so günstig, oder?

Gruss Carsten


----------



## MatthiasH (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Handy-GPS kaufen.*

Ich habe ein Garmin Vista, dieses benutze ich zum Strandsegeln und zum Geocachen, schau es Dir an, ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Blindfischer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Handy-GPS kaufen.*

hallo Carsten,

kommt  drauf an welche Karten Du nimmst, Ich hab die Nautic Path Nordeuropa, da ist die gesamte Küstenlinie Nordeuropa drauf, die geht beim Angeln vor Travemünde genauso wie in Norwegen oder Schweden.

Bei anderen Karten gibt es Teilabschnitte, das war mir alles zu kleinteilig.
Ich habe das als Paket ( den H2O in Farbe inklusive karte ) damals bei Angelgeräte Schlageter gekauft, musst mal stöbern

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Dettmän (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Handy-GPS kaufen.*

schau einfach mal bei _Saturn_, _Media_-_Markt_ & Co da gibt es  in Moment echt gute Angebote.

Gruß Dettmän


----------



## Harleyfxst (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Handy-GPS kaufen.*

hallo
habe auch das garmin 12 gehabt und war sehr zufrieden damit .Habe dann das lowrance H2o color mit Nautic Path
North zugelegt . Glaube mir du wirst dein Garmin nicht
mehr vermissen ! Leicht zu verstehen und du weißt genau
wo auf dem Meer du bist! Habe das Teil bei SVB gekauft
Gerät:239 eur Karte:99 eur


----------

